# Computers on same network can't see each other



## ostrich37

I have set up 2 computers on a local network for a small charity. Each can access the same printer but don't commuicate with the other. I also set up a homegroup on one but the other says that there is no homegroup to join.
The network through the router seems solid (internet and printer OK).
ANY ADVICE WELCOME
Jack
OS is Windows 7 HP


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

What are both of their IP address? Why do they need to see each other i.e. what the end goal?


----------



## Nanobyte

It's so long since I did this, but all I can recollect is giving each computer the same network name in My Computer / Properties / Computer Name and setting up sharing for applicable folders.  You can then view the network in My Networks / Microsoft Windows Network in Explorer and access files in network-shared folders.


----------



## Demilich

Google.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Share-files-with-someone


----------



## ostrich37

Both computers have the same IP address and Network name. The aim is to share files on the "main" PC with the other and ultimately with 2 laptops. This is to ensure the security of the files on the main PC
I have done this successfully with my own PC and laptop both through a network and homegroup.


----------



## Dngrsone

They can't have the same IP address.

That's like naming two cats Tom.  You call 'Tom' and the first cat to hear you will come.  You keep calling, but only the one standing next to you will answer.

Address them similarly, e.g 192.168.0.3, 192,168.0.4 and make sure they are part of the same group.  You will want to have file-sharing on if you want them to access each other's files.


----------



## Demilich

ostrich37 said:


> Both computers have the same IP address and Network name. The aim is to share files on the "main" PC with the other and ultimately with 2 laptops. This is to ensure the security of the files on the main PC
> I have done this successfully with my own PC and laptop both through a network and homegroup.



Did you not click on the link provided in my previous post? Also, the post above me is correct. Two computers cannot have the same networking IP address. I'm surprised that the router allowed this.


----------



## Nanobyte

Dngrsone said:


> Address them similarly, e.g 192.168.0.3, 192,168.0.4 and make sure they are part of the same group.  You will want to have file-sharing on if you want them to access each other's files.


They don't have to be given addresses, the default of automatically obtaining IP address and DNS Server will work fine.  If the router is set for DHCP Server enabled it will give the two PCs consecutive addresses.  As I said earlier, all I can remember doing is making them the same Workgroup (I already had the IP address stuff in place).

The Windows Network in Explorer/My Network Places will show the members of the network by the *name* of the computer that you gave them.


----------



## paulcheung

Check to see if you enable network discovery and file sharing. If you didn't, you won't see the computers.


----------



## ostrich37

I am sorry not to have replied more quickly but the computers are at another site to which I only have infrequent sole access to investigate.
To anwer all the qestions for more info I have taken screen dumps of the connection details for each PC (see attachments). 
There are 2 PCs and 2 printers both of which work on the network from both PCs.
The network maps for the 2 PCs now show both PCs. 
If I set up a homegroup on either and try to join it from the other, I get a message saying there is no homegroup to join.
If I try to share a file or folder from either the dialogue box shows nothing other PC on the network to share with.


----------



## ostrich37

PS Network discovery and file sharing are enabled.
Jack


----------



## Nanobyte

The IP addresses seems a bit strange, one is 2.3 and the other is 2.15.  DHCP is enabled on the router.  If *both* PCs automatically obtain IP address and DNS Server, you should have 2.2 and 2.3 or perhaps 2.3 and 2.4.

Instead of trying to join with the second PC, have you tried adding the Home/Workgroup name to that PC with its LAN connection disabled and then enabling?

Firewall issues?


----------



## ostrich37

hi
Thanks for commenting on the problem.
I don't know why the IP addresses have been allocated as they have. There has been a problem recently where one of the printers had the same address as somethig else on the network. I have now given it a fixed IP address.

At present there is no firewall on the system.

When I next get down there I will try what you suggest.

Thanks again


----------



## ostrich37

Hi
The problem has been solved!
There was a version of McAfee on the machines. It wasn't installed, just asked us to buy it occasionally. When we removed it the problem disappeared.
Thanks for all the help offered.


----------

